# Windows 10 - Reihenfolge Treiber-/ Update-/ Antivirensoftware-installation nach Neuinstallation



## sir_ole (21. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Suchfunktion bemüht und nur einen Beitrag zu Windows 7 gefunden, falls es einen zu Windows 10 gibt, wäre ich für einen Link sehr dankbar! 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Guide / einer Anleitung, wie ich bei der Neuinstallation eines Windows 10 Systems am besten vorgehe, sprich in welcher Reihenfolge ich Treiber / Windows Updates / Antivirensoftware installieren sollte.
Bisher bin ich immer so vorgegangen:

1. Chipset
2. MEI
3. Intel Storage
4. LAN
5. Grafik
6. Audio
7. Antivirensoftware
8. Windows Updates

Bis Schritt 7 war der Rechner offline und wurde erst für Schritt 8 mit dem Internet verbunden.

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## gridderGER (26. Februar 2017)

Erst Windows- Updates durchfuehren! Bei einem voll "upgedateten" Betriebssystem  verringert sich die Gefahr, dass es zu Inkompatibilitäten mit aleteren vorhandenen Treibern kommen  kann !


----------



## Godslayer666 (26. Februar 2017)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Windows Updates ist das erste was gemacht wird, wenn der Rechner frisch aufgesetzt worden ist. Danach eben den Rest, Grafik- und Soundtreiber sind dann immer zweite/dritte Wahl.


----------



## airXgamer (26. Februar 2017)

Nach der Installation erst mal im Gerätemanager suchen, wenn da keine Unbekannte Hardware auftaucht und alles geht, kannst du das installieren von gesonderten Treibern erst mal sein lassen. Windows 10 findet bei gängiger Hardware eigentlich die richtigen Treiber automatisch.


----------



## sir_ole (2. März 2017)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten,

Ich habe noch die alte, inzwischen vielleicht nicht mehr aktuelle, Ansicht, man sollte irgendwie eine Antivirus-Software installiert haben bevor man online geht. Sind die Windows 10 Boardmittel inzwischen gut genug für die Zeit bis alle Updates installiert sind?
Falls jemand dazu Quellen hat, die über ein persönliches Gefühl hinausgehen, wäre ich sehr dankbar!
Viele Grüße und vielen Dank


----------



## Körschgen (2. März 2017)

Es war noch nie nötig Antiviren software zu installieren.
Ich nutze seit 20 Jahren keine.


----------



## sir_ole (2. März 2017)

Nötig ist dann wohl ein dehnbarer Begriff  Ich habe schon einige Virenverseuchte Rechner vorgefunden, die ohne Neuinstallation quasi nicht mehr bedienbar waren. Und nein, es waren keine Rechner, wo irgendwelche dubiosen Programme heruntergeladen oder irgendwelche unseriösen Webseiten angesurft wurden. Vielleicht hattest du einfach Glück?!

Grüße


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (2. März 2017)

Es gibt hier so einige Antiviren Gegner, aber wenn du dich besser dabei fühlst da installiere dir einen 

Nach der BS Installation -> Antiviren Tool -> Windows Update -> Chipsatztreiber -> Grafiktreiber

Falls du eine separate Soundkarte hast dann dafür natürlich auch noch die Treiber installieren.

Lan Treiber und der Intel Storage Kram ist meistens in den Chipsatztreibern mit drin.


----------



## Körschgen (2. März 2017)

sir_ole schrieb:


> Nötig ist dann wohl ein dehnbarer Begriff  Ich habe schon einige Virenverseuchte Rechner vorgefunden, die ohne Neuinstallation quasi nicht mehr bedienbar waren. Und nein, es waren keine Rechner, wo irgendwelche dubiosen Programme heruntergeladen oder irgendwelche unseriösen Webseiten angesurft wurden. Vielleicht hattest du einfach Glück?!
> 
> Grüße



Ja nee is klar... Die Viren haben sich selbstständig auf den Rechnern programmiert und eingenistet.

Mit Glück hat das nur im weitesten Sinne zu tuen.


----------



## sir_ole (2. März 2017)

Okay, danke schonmal soweit. 
Die Überflüssigleit einer AV Software interessiert mich. Gilt das auch für ein Durchschnittssetup aus Fritzbox und Standard Windows Konfig? Oder schaltest du z.B. auch die Boardmittel wie den Defender aus?
"Früher" gab es ja auch Trojaner, Würmer oder Viren, die schon dann auf ein System gelangen konnten, wenn man nur die falsche Version von Java, Flash etc hatte. Ich persönlich nutze z.B. beides noch täglich, gebe mir natürlich Mühe immer alles up to date zu halten, aber dann kann es ja auch schon zu spät sein.

TL/DR: Kann der Durchschnittsanwender auf Antivirensoftware verzichten?

Grüße


----------



## sir_ole (2. März 2017)

Doppelpost


----------



## Körschgen (2. März 2017)

Windows 10 trägt gerade für den DAU schon viel zur Sicherheit bei.
Updates, Rechtesteuerung, Windows Defender etc.

Der Defender ist auch absolut ausreichend und dabei Ressourcen schonend.
Den würde ich auch anschalten.


Das A und O sind natürlich updates.
Software immer so aktuell halten wie es geht.

Eine Fritzbox kommt von Haus aus schon mit einer guten firewall.
Wer dann nicht unbedingt alle Ports öffnet bekommt da auch wenig Probleme.

Sicherheit für die eigenen Daten bieten nur Backups.(was Datenverlust angeht)

Diese idealerweise automatisiert auf eine interne oder externe Speicherlösung UND zusätzlich händisch auf ein externes Medium.

So hast du Sicherheit gegen Hardware Schäden (eine Platte steigt aus) UND so fiese Geschichten wie Crypt Trojaner.

Einen solchen würde auch kaum eines der Ressourcen fressenden Antiviren Tools *rechtzeitig *bemerken.



Die größte Sicherheit bietet ein geschulter Blick, gesunder Menschenverstand und eine vernünftige Portion Misstrauen gegenüber dem "zu schönen".

Viel Malware gelangt durch Installer von bekannter Software, geladen von Drittseiten, auf Pcs.

Da bekommt man dann die tollen Toolbars und co.


Ein großes Problem sind verseuchte Werbung und schlecht programmierte Websites.
Adblocker und scriptblocker sind daher ziemlich nützlich.



Eine Frage die man sich stellen kann:

Hat dein Antivir dich jemals vor einem Virus gewarnt (und ich meine keine nervenden Firewall/Zugriffs/Fehlmeldungen wegen unbekannter Quelle)?

Wenn ja -> das eigene Verhalten hinterfragen wo die Datei herkam
Wenn nein -> wozu dann das Ding


Ein recht aktueller Artikel zu dem Thema:

Antivirensoftware: Die Schlangenol-Branche - Golem.de


----------

